# toro powershift 824



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

got a guy that wants to sell me a toro powershift 824. He says he was using it in heavy snow and it quit working. No loud noise or anything, and it is full of oil. He wants $185 for it, and I dont know what is wrong with it. He says he can still pull on the pull rope, but there doesnt seem like there is any compression. is the motor shot, or is a valve stuck, or a rod broke? Wondering if it is even worth messin with. It that model of blower in good condition a good blower or just average? is the powershift a good thing or just something else to go wrong? Thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if it needs a motor its not worth $185 to me


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Second that. Something that is a "does not start" or "handyman special" I usually won't go over $50 to $75. That is unless I know for a fact that a quick carb rebuild would fix it. Throw rod or "un-diagnosed" problem...$50. Walk at any more than that.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I never go over 100 bucks on any "questionable" Item unless I know there is a part on there that is worth more than what I'm paying for and I need it for another snow blower. If its close by or "on your way" I would stop in and just look at it and see if you can do a quick once over. Maybe even leave an offer with him if he gets no takers. 

An example is I was able to talk someone down from 100.00 to 50.00 because the augers were frozen on. If the engine doesn't work I would offer 25-50 bucks at most for it or check out used engines/new engines that can be put on just to figure out your costs associated with fixing it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i don't know your location but 1 broken toro 824ps $185 + $99 harbor frieght motor

Reachoo.com - Free video classifieds - ad syndication > For Sale > Others | toro 824 powershift


----------



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

so in working condition, is this a desirable machine or just another snowblower?


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Toro are a big brand in snow blowers so most will be desirable. Mtd and its products on the other hand are a dime a dozen. Check around and see what the going prices for snowblowers are. Around here 200-400 is about the normal for a snow blower but it greatly depends on your area.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

jdtrs27 said:


> so in working condition, is this a desirable machine or just another snowblower?


 i love my toro's just look at my signature. in running condition, yes i would desire it


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> i love my toro's just look at my signature. in running condition, yes i would desire it


detdrbuzzard do you have any familarity or knowledge on the powershift models???


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> detdrbuzzard do you have any familarity or knowledge on the powershift models???


 sorry i have not worked with a powershift model


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

There's an 824 up for sale near me, says it needs carb work, and they're asking $150. I don't think it's a Power Shift model though, but I just throw that up as a gage. When I did my usual Google research to find out about an 824, some videos of the Power Shift came up. Looks like the intention is to shift the weight toward the back and lower the angle to get better traction and bite at the front end. Looks pretty trick, but can't say as it's worth it or not. Guess your neighbor would be better able to answer that seeing how he used it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> There's an 824 up for sale near me, says it needs carb work, and they're asking $150. I don't think it's a Power Shift model though, but I just throw that up as a gage. When I did my usual Google research to find out about an 824, some videos of the Power Shift came up. Looks like the intention is to shift the weight toward the back and lower the angle to get better traction and bite at the front end. Looks pretty trick, but can't say as it's worth it or not. Guess your neighbor would be better able to answer that seeing how he used it.


 i've spoken several people that had the powershift toros that had never used that function


----------

